# ASPC look up please



## fantac (Mar 21, 2011)

Comfert’s Million Dollar Babee, thank you


----------



## Davie (Mar 21, 2011)

ASPC - 159683 COMFERTS MILLION DOLLAR BAYBEE

Sex: MARE Color: BROWN PINTO

Height: Mane & Tail: MIXED

Date Foaled: 06/06/2009 Markings (1): BLAZE

Date Registered: 10/09/2009 Markings (2): FOUR WHITE LEGS

Current Owner: JILL COMFERT Markings (3):

Breeder: JILL COMFERT Markings (4):

Click on any registered animal to view it's details and pedigree.

133080A BAR-G'S ROCK "E" (HOF)

141421A B & L'S BAR-G'S ROCK "E" HERSHEY BAR 42.00" (HOF)

133444A BEAR'S FASHIONABLE LADY

148768A CHEG-KIM'S SH-BOOM 41.00"

133393A RED ROCK KID LEE

139158A KID'S DAINTY LADY

137839A GOLDEN RAY 3-B

133393A RED ROCK KID LEE

140882A R & R'S MASTER ROCKY

136631A J-J'S PAINTED CHIX

145348A MISS TAFFY BAB

129650B BEL-LANE'S FORT KNOX JR. (HOF)

134501B BB'S BAY BEAUTY

131057A BAY BEAUTY'S FIRST LADY WAH


----------



## smallequie1 (Mar 25, 2011)

"Baybee" was bred by myself. I no longer "own" her although I am still showing as current owner. I sold her as a weanling, and have since sold her dam, Miss Taffy Babb to Canada, and her sire, Cheg-Kim's Sh Boom went to Sandy McGowan in AR. I can provide pictures of both sire and dam if you are interested, as well as baby pictures of Baybee, please email me at [email protected] I have not seen her since I sold her.

Thank you

Jill Comfert

http://comfertshetlands.com


----------

